# [SOLVED] CD drive not accessible-Incorrect Function



## nodoog

When I place a blank CD into my CD drive and then click on that drive in Explorer, I always get the above subject message. If I click on a folder or file which I wish to copy or move dor "send to" to the CD, I get the same message. 

What must I do to get my computer to recognize that I have a CD drive and want to use it?

If I put a CD with data or music already on it, the drive becomes available and I can access the drive. If the CD has an "autostart" file, the program starts and everything is fine.

The "Incorrect function" error message only pops up when I insert a blank CD.

Thank you. Bill


----------



## nodoog

*Re: CD drive not accessible-Incorrect Function*

I hasten to add, the same error message pops up in my seperate DVD drive when I insert a blank DVD disk. Driving me crazy!

Bill


----------



## PaddyN

*Re: CD drive not accessible-Incorrect Function*

Dodgy blank disc, have all the time with this 1 maxell cdr..the rest of the cake worked.

Try another one

***OR, update ur firmware***


----------



## redoak

*Re: CD drive not accessible-Incorrect Function*

My computer>right click the drive>Properties>Recording Tab

Make sure the 'Enable recording - -' box is checked. If not do so, and then click "Apply" and "OK" buttons in that order.


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: CD drive not accessible-Incorrect Function*

G'Day Bill, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Another possible solution is this workaround...

*Method One: Remove the registry entry*

*Warning:* Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system.

*Please Note:* If you had installed multiple CD-writing software products on your computer, you need to uninstall the software products before you remove the registry keys. 

1. Click *Start*, and then click *Run*.

2. In the Open box, type *regedit*, and then click *OK*.

3. Locate and then click the following registry subkey: 
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/{4d36e965-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}*

4. *On the File menu, click Export*.

5. In the File name box, type *savedkey*, and then click *Save*.

6. Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ data type UpperFilters*, and then click *Delete *on the *Edit menu*. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*. 

_*Note:* If this data type is missing, go to Method 2._

7. Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ data type LowerFilters*, and then click *Delete* on the *Edit* menu. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*.

8. Quit Registry Editor, and then restart the computer.


*Method 2: Replace the existing driver*


1.	Click *Start*, and then click *Control Panel.*

2.	If Control Panel is in *Category* view, click *Performance and Maintenance*, and then click *System*.

If Control Panel is in Classic view, double-click *System.*

3.	On the *Hardware* tab, click *Device Manager.*

4.	Click the drive with the question mark (*?*) next to it.

5.	On the *Action* menu, click *Uninstall*. When you are prompted to confirm the removal, click *OK*.

6.	Repeat steps 4 through 5 for any other drives with question marks.

7.	On the *Action Menu*, click *Scan for hardware changes*.

* Close all windows and reboot the computer*.

Please give these two methods a try and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## 1christine

*Re: CD drive not accessible-Incorrect Function*

ray: I am worshipping at your alter:smile:
You are sooo great!! Thank you ad infinitum!!
I have not been able to do work on my computer for months due to this friggin' problem
You fixed it!!
I tried everything under the sun, but didn't know about this little goodie!
I am so happy :luxhello:
Gonna go dance now!!:jackson:


redoak said:


> My computer>right click the drive>Properties>Recording Tab
> 
> Make sure the 'Enable recording - -' box is checked. If not do so, and then click "Apply" and "OK" buttons in that order.


----------



## nodoog

*Re: CD drive not accessible-Incorrect Function*



redoak said:


> My computer>right click the drive>Properties>Recording Tab
> 
> Make sure the 'Enable recording - -' box is checked. If not do so, and then click "Apply" and "OK" buttons in that order.


Thanks, Guys, especially you, redoak. Guess I just forgot I had a mouse right button to click. Thanks for your time.

Bill


----------



## redoak

You are both very welcome! Glad to be able to help someone to repay the help I have received here and from other volunteer sites like this.

{redoak}


----------

